

Context Driven Testing - The Insapience of Anti-Automationism - whamill
http://context-driven-testing.com/?p=69

======
lutusp
> ... The Insapience ...

This is the best synonym for "stupidity" I've heard all day.

sapience -> wisdom, therefore ...

